# Monica Lierhaus kehrt zurück ins Fernsehen



## Mandalorianer (7 Feb. 2011)

*
Als neue Botschafterin von „Ein Platz an der Sonne“ 
Monica Lierhaus kehrt zurück ins Fernsehen​*

Monica Lierhaus (40) kehrt zurück ins TV! Die beliebte Moderatorin wird ab März neue Botschafterin der ARD-Fernsehlotterie „Ein Platz an der Sonne“.

Es ist ein weiterer wichtiger Schritt in die neue TV-Zukunft von Sportmoderatorin Monica Lierhaus. Die 40-Jährige hatte sich nach schwerer Krankheit bei der Verleihung der Goldenen Kamera am vergangenen Samstag erstmals nach zwei Jahren wieder in der Öffentlichkeit gezeigt, mit ihrer vierminütigen Rede und einem anschließenden Heiratsantrag an TV-Produzent Rolf Hellgardt (42) Millionen von Zuschauern zu Tränen gerührt.

Ihr größter Wunsch: Ihre Eigenständigkeit und ihre Unabhängigkeit wieder zu erlangen. „Dafür kämpfe ich, jeden Tag, sehr hart“, sagte Lierhaus.

Jetzt wird sie das neue Werbe-Gesicht der ARD-Lotterie „Ein Platz an der Sonne".

Als neue Botschafterin der ARD-Fernsehlotterie „Ein Platz an der Sonne“ löst sie TV-Urgestein Frank Elstner ab.
*
Gruss vom Gollum :thumbup:*


----------

